# Watercolour painting - Coelogyne ochracea var. alba



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 7, 2020)

I just wanted to show my latest painting, which is of my Coelogyne ochracea var. alba 'Burnham' AM/RHS.


----------



## abax (Jun 7, 2020)

Lovely painting Kate B-M even on my
monitor. I'd love to see more of your
paintings.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 8, 2020)

abax said:


> Lovely painting Kate B-M even on my
> monitor. I'd love to see more of your
> paintings.


 
Thank you very much, Abax, here is my website that has more of my artwork on: www. kateboycemiles.com
Also, my Facebook Page, as I might not have that website for much longer (considering getting a new one): https://www.facebook.com/KBoyceMiles/


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't do FB and I'd like to know your
new website when available. I collect
orchid paintings...when I can afford them.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2020)

wow!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 28, 2020)

Love your watercolour paintings, Kate. Seems you are a very talented and skillfull person. My wife and me like watercolour paintings and we brought back home one or two as a souvenir from almost every holidays. Even when we visited UK, one from the Lake District and one from Whitby, its motive is Robin Hoods Bay.
I brought back home two ones even from Havana Cuba.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2020)

that is very beautiful!


----------



## setaylien (Jul 17, 2020)

Kate Boyce-Miles said:


> I just wanted to show my latest painting, which is of my Coelogyne ochracea var. alba 'Burnham' AM/RHS.
> View attachment 20572


Very well done. The plant itself looks like a photograph!


----------

